# Making EI solution 500ml bottles



## zetvi (Jun 12, 2013)

Dear,

I'm trying to calculate the amount of dry ferts i need to mix in my 500 ml bottle for dosing in my 55 gallon tank. 
- Lighting : single finnex ray 2 ds
- Pressurize co2 : the indicator stays green/yellowish
- Subtrate : Micrale organic soil capped with Blasting sand. 
- Also added DIY root tabs Osmocote plus 

Here is what i got from Yet another nutrient cal: ( ticked 500ml, 10ml each dose) 
Bottle 1:
- KNO3: To reach your target of 7.5 ppm NO3 you will need to add 127.302 g KNO3 to your 500.0 mL dosing container. Add 10.0 mL of that mix to your 55.0 US gal aquarium to yield. Which is *25 tsp*
- K2SO4: To reach your target of 7.5 ppm K you will need to add 173.987 g K2SO4 to your 500.0 mL dosing container. Add 10.0 mL of that mix to your 55.0 US gal aquarium to yield. Which is *34 tsp*
- KH2PO4: To reach your target of 1.3 ppm PO4 you will need to add 19.391 g KH2PO4 to your 500.0 mL dosing container. Add 10.0 mL of that mix to your 55.0 US gal aquarium to yiel. Which is Which is *4 tsp
*
Bottle 2: *
- *CSM+B: To reach your target of 0.5 ppm Fe you will need to add 79.708 g Plantex CSM+B to your 500.0 mL dosing container. Add 10.0 mL of that mix to your 55.0 US gal aquarium to yield. Which is *16 tsp*
- DTPA Fe (10%) To reach your target of 0.5 ppm Fe you will need to add 52.049 g DTPA Fe (10%) to your 500.0 mL dosing container. Add 10.0 mL of that mix to your 55.0 US gal aquarium to yield. Which is *10 tsp*

I first boiled the tap water and then let it cools down to be warm, added dry ferts in bottle and shake them well. For the bottle 2, i also add in 5ml excel. I dose bottle 1, 10ml on M,W,F and bottle 2, 10ml on Tues,Thurs and Saturday then do 50% water change on Sunday. 

So now my question is do i really put that much of dry fert into one bottle and just mix them up like what i have stated above or is there any other math should i look into before mixing them?


----------



## nilocg (Jul 12, 2010)

First thing I see is that there is no way 173g of k2so4 will dissolve, with kno3 and kh2po4 you wont get 20grams to dissolve most likely. You have to remember that kno3 and kh2po4 will give you some K, so if your goal is 7.5ppm then subtract the amount of k you get from those two which will be around 5ppm and then only add k2so4 to get you up to the 7.5ppm.

You also wont be likely to get your micros to fully dissolve, is there a reason you are trying to add 1ppm of iron. I doubt your tank needs that much. 

Lastly I would shoot for dosing 20-25ml instead of 10, it will make things much easier to dissolve.


----------



## zetvi (Jun 12, 2013)

nilocg said:


> First thing I see is that there is no way 173g of k2so4 will dissolve, with kno3 and kh2po4 you wont get 20grams to dissolve most likely. You have to remember that kno3 and kh2po4 will give you some K, so if your goal is 7.5ppm then subtract the amount of k you get from those two which will be around 5ppm and then only add k2so4 to get you up to the 7.5ppm.
> 
> You also wont be likely to get your micros to fully dissolve, is there a reason you are trying to add 1ppm of iron. I doubt your tank needs that much.
> 
> Lastly I would shoot for dosing 20-25ml instead of 10, it will make things much easier to dissolve.


Oh well i just copied and pasted all the simple result i get from that online calculator. That's where i get confused. I know that there must be something else other than putting every single them in there since some of them share the K like you said. And honestly there is absolutely now reason of me aiming any ppm since i don't have any idea of how much ppm each that i need. What your recommend on mixing the micros solution with csm and fe for my 500ml bottle though?


----------



## JeffE (Oct 8, 2013)

If you look on the right side of the calculator when you say a 10ml dose it will have a sentence high lighted in RED that says it will not dissolve increase dosing amount.

I usually go for a 25ml daily dose so a bottle lasts 20 days but most people dont like daily dosing.


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

I would change the selection that says "The Estimative Index" to EI daily. For example, the EI daily dose for NO3 is 3.2ppm. Those are the amounts to be dosed every other day. Unless you have plants that particularly need extra potassium you can get by from the amount the KNO3 adds. If you haven't read a post I made about EI you may find it useful. "The EI Concept explained".


----------



## zetvi (Jun 12, 2013)

Zorfox said:


> I would change the selection that says "The Estimative Index" to EI daily. For example, the EI daily dose for NO3 is 3.2ppm. Those are the amounts to be dosed every other day. Unless you have plants that particularly need extra potassium you can get by from the amount the KNO3 adds. If you haven't read a post I made about EI you may find it useful. "The EI Concept explained".


Very helpful link. Excuse me for being "slow loading brain" but does the K add up? for example, using the nutrient calculator, from KNO3, i get 2.02ppm of K,KH2PO4 i get 0.25ppm and 3.20ppm of K from K2SO4. Does it mean that i will get total of 2.02+0.25+3.20 = 5.47 ppm of K, assuming that those 3 are mix together in one solution and all are completely dissolved?


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

zetvi said:


> Very helpful link. Excuse me for being "slow loading brain" but does the K add up? for example, using the nutrient calculator, from KNO3, i get 2.02ppm of K,KH2PO4 i get 0.25ppm and 3.20ppm of K from K2SO4. Does it mean that i will get total of 2.02+0.25+3.20 = 5.47 ppm of K, assuming that those 3 are mix together in one solution and all are completely dissolved?


Yes, add the totals up. Potassium is potassium regardless of where it comes from. If you notice the EI daily dose for K is 3.2ppm according to the calculator. KNO3 supplies 2ppm. Adding extra isn't going to hurt a thing. Just giving you a heads up that you may be able to do without it.


----------



## nilocg (Jul 12, 2010)

zetvi said:


> Oh well i just copied and pasted all the simple result i get from that online calculator. That's where i get confused. I know that there must be something else other than putting every single them in there since some of them share the K like you said. And honestly there is absolutely now reason of me aiming any ppm since i don't have any idea of how much ppm each that i need. What your recommend on mixing the micros solution with csm and fe for my 500ml bottle though?


I would start out with:
Bottle 1
50.921 g KNO3
7.756 g KH2PO4

Bottle 2
31.883 g Plantex CSM+B 

The dose would be 25ml. Assuming you dont have high light and pressurized co2 this should be fine for iron and potassium. If you have high light and co2 let me know and I will add a little more k and iron.


----------



## zetvi (Jun 12, 2013)

nilocg said:


> I would start out with:
> Bottle 1
> 50.921 g KNO3
> 7.756 g KH2PO4
> ...


I do have pressurized co2 system as i have mentioned above! I use finnex ray 2 48 inch ds i believe im somewhere in medium light. Thank you very much and appreciate all the input guys!


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

nilocg said:


> If you have high light and co2 let me know and I will add a little more k and iron.


I missed that he had CO2. He does need a full EI dose, sorry about that lol


----------



## dinnese (Feb 4, 2013)

How do you test the N03(is that as simple as testing with a Nitrate test kit and how do you convert the amount in g's (example 127.302 g) to the dry fertilizer teaspoon amount needed to add to the 500ml bottle? I thought I'd jump in on the discussion because I'm new to the hobby and need a little understanding.


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

dinnese said:


> How do you test the N03(is that as simple as testing with a Nitrate test kit and how do you convert the amount in g's (example 127.302 g) to the dry fertilizer teaspoon amount needed to add to the 500ml bottle? I thought I'd jump in on the discussion because I'm new to the hobby and need a little understanding.


First, you need to reconsider the dose. The amount you want to dissolve into 500ml exceeds the solubility in water. 

To convert nutrient weight to teaspoons divide your weight, 127,302mg (notice I converted grams to mg) by the weight of a teaspoon of whatever fertilizer you're using; KNO3 is 5200mg/teaspoon.

127302 / 5200 = 24.48 teaspoons (rounding up 24 1/2 teaspoons)

The weights of each fertilizer are listed in a constants file for a nutrient calculator.

Btw, if you want to discuss this further start your own thread or PM me and I would be happy to help


----------



## nilocg (Jul 12, 2010)

zetvi said:


> I do have pressurized co2 system as i have mentioned above! I use finnex ray 2 48 inch ds i believe im somewhere in medium light. Thank you very much and appreciate all the input guys!


Sorry I missed this. I still think the recipe I posted about will be fine for your tank. I would start with that and if it seems like you are still having some deficiencies then let me know. Also I would suggest adding some GH booster after water changes.


----------



## moseschi1 (Mar 9, 2017)

*Where Did you get these calculations*



zetvi said:


> Dear,
> 
> I'm trying to calculate the amount of dry ferts i need to mix in my 500 ml bottle for dosing in my 55 gallon tank.
> - Lighting : single finnex ray 2 ds
> ...


Hi I am trying to make my own 500 ml solution to add to my 65 gallon tank. How did you come up with your calculation? Is there an app or online website that tell you how many grams of dry ferts to add to the 500 ml water solution? And how do I know how much ml of the solution for 65 gallon tank?


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

https://rotalabutterfly.com/

This thread is from 2014 and the OP does not seem to be active anymore. This forum, unlike others, does not have a issue with opening new threads for the same issue. Feel free open threads for your problems in the future.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Dosing Instructions


----------

